# Lotus Elise engine clean



## Tonym3 (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm in the middle of putting my Elise back on the road and my attention has turn to making the engine bay look a little nicer.
The front cover on the engine (injectors etc) is faded to a point that it's almost white, it's due to the mesh top that lets the sunlight through to the engine.
Anyway what should I use to bring it back to black?
Any suggestions would be welcome thanks
Tony


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=217823


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=208369

A good scrub with a stiff brush and Meguiar's APC then I'd use 303 Aerospace to darken it down.

Chances are it won't actually come back completely but this will improve the appearance and also help protect against further fading.


----------



## Tonym3 (Dec 21, 2011)

Quick update managed to make a good improvement by cleaning then using back to black spray, I have been reapplying over the last week or so and it seems to be holding the colour. Also managed to get a new engine cover which has made a big improvement


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

Get that minging expansion bottle off, seal the pipe entries off, chuck a dishwasher tablet in, give it a good shake & leave overnight.

Rinse thoroughly & refit / refill:thumb:


----------



## Tonym3 (Dec 21, 2011)

Sounds good didn't realise they could be cleaned so easy. Do you need to drain all the coolant or just bung the pipes and top up when done?

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=51.480924,0.319490


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

Clamp the hoses off as close to the bottle & remove them.

Let the expansion bottle drain, bung the outlets, drop in some dishwasher tabs, fill with boiling water & leave overnight. Remove the bungs, drain & flush, reconnect the hoses, top the bottle up with 50/50 coolant and job done


----------

